# Looking at becoming a Sig Officer in the Comm. Reserve



## RocketRichard (17 Sep 2010)

Greetings:

Ex-military member (reg force  and reserve officer) looking at joining the Comm. Res. as a Sig. Officer. Does anyone know if it is possible to become fully qualified in a calendar year (once enrolled)?  I will be speaking to my local Comm squadron as well.

Cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Sep 2010)

In the reserves, you'd be hard pressed to get all your training done in a year. BMOQ might be available over weekends, but then you still have CAP (1 summer), Phase 3 (1 summer) and Phase 4 (1 summer).


----------



## Shamrock (17 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> In the reserves, you'd be hard pressed to get all your training done in a year. BMOQ might be available over weekends, but then you still have CAP (1 summer), Phase 3 (1 summer) and Phase 4 (1 summer).



I can't speak for respective DP1's, but I do know reservists can do CAP throughout the year.


----------



## RocketRichard (18 Sep 2010)

Puckchaser & Shamrock:

Thanks for the responses.  For further clarification, I was inquiring about getting the Sig officer trg done in one calendar year full-time.

Cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2010)

If your unit wants to spend the money to get you on a Reg F course, you can do your trade's training during the year. Then its subject to availability of the courses at CFSCE.


----------



## RocketRichard (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks.  A lot of wee ducks will have to be lined up in a tidy row...


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2010)

Yep, that's mostly how it works. Expect to wait, but make sure your new CoC knows you are available and willing to do the training during the year. Then you may be pleasantly surprised and be loaded on courses right away.


----------



## Brasidas (19 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> In the reserves, you'd be hard pressed to get all your training done in a year. BMOQ might be available over weekends, but then you still have CAP (1 summer), Phase 3 (1 summer) and Phase 4 (1 summer).



He's apparently been a reserve officer. If he's got CAP, that's just BSOC, in its two mods.

I'd think that the processing time for him getting back in and under a different trade in the past would govern, followed by getting fit into whatever slots his unit can fit him into for BSOC.


----------

